# External Monitor Hook-up



## dknoper (May 5, 2007)

Ok, so here's the deal....My cousin owns a small photography studio. She has an external monitor that she would like to hook-up to her desktop computer. I am not much help because I'm a PC person and she has a Mac. The monitor is set up back to back with the desktop and we would like to display one thing on the monitor, while maintaining full use of the desktop. Where the photography comes into play is that we would love to show a slide show of pictures on the monitor so people can see her work (have a lot of pictures just cycle through all the time). However, she still needs to be able to work with iPhoto and other applications at the same time on the Mac. I know I need a VGA cable, but that's about it...help! How do I make this happen (if it is possible)?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I moved you over to the Mac forum, perhaps someone here uses dual monitors. I know how to do it on a PC.


----------



## drummerbull (Oct 24, 2006)

So are you trying to get the pictures to cycle through as the desktop picture? If so, go to System Peferences and then Desktop&Screen Saver. In here go to the Desktop tab. Once you have both displays connected, you can choose what you want as the destop on either one. To get it to cycle through pictures, select "Choose Folder", find your folder with the photos, and the check the box that says "Change picture:" and choose how often you want it to change! Easy as that.

If this isn't what you were looking to do, please be a little more specific. Your post is a bit vague


----------

